

Need A Lab In Outer Space? Try Science Exchange, The Airbnb Of Weird Science - djkn0x
http://www.fastcompany.com/1800957/the-airbnb-of-weird-science

======
cantastoria
After working in academic research for 10 years I can't see this ever working.
I don't a single scientist that would trust another lab to run their studies
for them. Unless it's something completely routine or just controls where
there's an expected outcome.

